
9 ways Elon Musk has already upended the spaceflight industry - sadlarry
http://www.businessinsider.com/9-ways-Elon-Musk-has-already-upended-the-spaceflight-industry/articleshow/50290353.cms
======
ColinWright

        Whoops!
        Something went wrong.
        (404 page not found)
    

I found this link instead:

[http://uk.businessinsider.com/how-elon-musk-is-changing-
spac...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/how-elon-musk-is-changing-
spaceflight-2015-12)

